
Bing Gains More Ground - peter123
http://blog.efrontier.com/insights/2009/06/bing-gains-more-ground.html
======
hellweaver666
I would switch, but Google.com is more than just a search engine for me now,
it's also a portal to tools like Gmail, Adwords, Analytics and Webmaster
Tools, all of which I use extensively.

Perhaps someone could write a greasemonkey script to give me easy links to
those tools from Bing.com instead? :o)

Before anyone says it, yes, I'm fully aware I could just add them to my
bookmarks bar, but I'm used to the way things work now and it would confuse me
for weeks to come changing my daily routine.

------
grignr
So for every 100 clicks Bing was getting before Microsoft spent a brazilian
dollars on advertising, it's now getting 113 clicks. If I worked on Bing I
guess I'd be happy about the bump, but it seems awfully expensive...

Also, how many clicks did Bing start out with? Is this actually as significant
bump in market share as compared to Google?

~~~
Semiapies
Their click share is about 5%, way behind Google and Yahoo. The trend would
have to continue for a long time to count as a foothold...

------
padmanabhan01
Bing results do seem impressive to me (atleast comparable to google) , but I
guess I got kinda used to the UI and feel of google homepage that I find it
hard to switch.

~~~
graemep
I thought so too initially, but after using Blind Search for two days to get
an unbiased view, I still think Google is the best, Bing is about on par with
Yahoo, and Yahoo is better than I thought.

Bing and Yahoo fail badly on longer searches (i.e. several keywords rather
than one) and (Bing especially) on ambiguous words.

